# Thinking about rewiring



## Jimscot (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi! I am planning to sell my house in Ontario. My house has knob and tube wiring and  people are hesitant to buy my house because of insurance issues. I am planning to get it replaced by The Shock Doctors in Orillia. I just want to know if there is a way to get insurance for my house without replacing the wiring.


----------



## JoeD (Jun 22, 2016)

Shop around. There is likely some companies that supply it, at a premium.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 26, 2016)

Wasn't it previously insured?  Stay with that company.  The issue will be price to you or the new buyer.  Depending on the size of the house, a rewire can run $10,000US   ....


----------

